# Sliding Glass Pet Door Suggestions?



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all, I've been looking online for a good sliding glass door - pet door - for these two boys. I have to special order the size because our sliding glass doors are so high so the stock ones at Petsmart are too short. I found alot to choose from and thought maybe someone has had better or worse luck with one in particular for little dogs?

Any input is appreciated! :biggrin: 

I found a big selection here: (this place has lots of solutions for different types of doors, btw, so if you have french doors, etc. apparently they make doggy doors for that, too)

http://www.moorepet-petdoors.com/Patio-Pet...-Doors-s/22.htm









(just a pic of them from last week after their neuter surgery)


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, those pet doors are pretty cool! Never knew they even existed!!

Love the pictures of the boys! Now that is cute!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We have screen doors in addition to our sliding glass doors and we put the doggy door in the screen, it was much cheaper than getting a special insert or door made. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=10894

When its cold out and the doors are shut, the dog rings the bell to go out.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, so they've had their patio door for about a month now or so. It's been really great, they still go potty outside on walks, but they have the option of the piece of sod from Lowes outside on the patio, too.

My only complaint now: Occasionally they go on grass-eating binges from the sod, which i strongly discourage - when I notice it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hale Security Pet Doors are pretty nice too.

http://www.halepetdoor.com/CompModels.asp


and better yet.... if you foster or adopt from Northcentral Maltese Rescue, you get a discount and they will also make a donation to us!!

http://www.halepetdoor.com/pet-rescue-orgs.asp



(Pet doors are cool, but please remember there are coyotes and other possible risks to your little ones. Please consider all risks and use them responsibly)


----------

